# You guys keep accepting orders like this, let’s all turn to Communism!



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

lmao i mean its not funny but …no sane person would take that bs ! good for you! 👊

somtimes uber and lyft are so ridiculous all you can do is laugh flip the bird and walk away A1 will change the world! okaaaaay then!


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Sam D said:


> lmao i mean its not funny but …no sane person would take that bs ! good for you! 👊
> 
> somtimes uber and lyft are so ridiculous all you can do is laugh flip the bird and walk away A1 will change the world! okaaaaay then!


I have seem people take $2 pings.. I can’t believe how desperate they are, please don’t do this to, this is America, not Soviet Union.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The Soviet Union hasn't existed for more than 30 years.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey you never know, maybe DD is telling the truth
They wouldn’t lie to us, would they? 🤔


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Those orders are for kids, who don't pay rent.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

This is not a 3rd world country. Dont accept..


----------



## blueberrypancake (Oct 10, 2021)

What does this have to do with Communism?

In fact, this is exactly how Capitalism works.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

blueberrypancake said:


> What does this have to do with Communism?
> 
> In fact, this is exactly how Capitalism works.


He's referring to income inequality. He sees neighbourhoods where he says that the median house price is $520k, yet he earns just $2.50 per delivery. He believes that income inequality does not exist to the same degree in communist countries and doesn't realise that is not true. For example, China, the largest communist country, is in the top 20% of income unequal countries in the world.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

elelegido said:


> He's referring to income inequality. He sees neighbourhoods where he says that the median house price is $520k, yet he earns just $2.50 per delivery. He believes that income inequality does not exist to the same degree in communist countries and doesn't realise that is not true. For example, China, the largest communist country, is in the top 20% of income unequal countries in the world.


Thanks for the explanation, my dear PHD.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, my dear PHD.


Lol; it's not necessary to have a PhD in order to know that income inequality is a feature of communist countries. I can see why you would assert that having such knowledge is so advanced that only a PhD holder would have it, for it makes you feel less bad for not knowing it.

However, knowing even a little about the world outside one's own borders is a relatively simple affair.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Lol; it's not necessary to have a PhD in order to know that income inequality is a feature of communist countries. I can see why you would assert that having such knowledge is so advanced that only a PhD holder would have it, for it makes you feel less bad for not knowing it.
> 
> However, knowing even a little about the world outside one's own borders is a relatively simple affair.


They try to enslave people in America, this bullshit order will end up with making less than state minimum wage. This bullshit DD just want to insult you, “hey, do you want some orders! Or Zero orders while on the road?” What’s I want to communist their company’s asset. MF


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cabbage19901 said:


> They try to enslave people in America


No. Slavery was made illegal by your Emancipation Proclamation of 1863. Lowballing workers, while not acceptable, is not slavery.


> this bullshit order will end up with making less than state minimum wage.


Yes, it would. What's your point?


> This bullshit DD just want to insult you, “hey, do you want some orders! Or Zero orders while on the road?”


Yes, DD's offers can be seen as insulting. Again, what's your point?


> What’s I want to communist their company’s asset.









> MF


Now, now! Temper, temper!


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K
> View attachment 637971


I did 2 hours of door dash and I quit. After 2 hours of non-stop deliveries, I only made like $26. I made $33 for one Uber eats delivery that was 8 minutes from the restaurant. I made more in 20 minutes if I include driving to the pick up spot than 2 hours of door dash.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

elelegido said:


> For example, China, the largest communist country, is in the top 20% of income unequal countries in the world.


With all the capitalism in China it's certainly not what Karl Marx had in mind of what a communist state should look like.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K
> View attachment 637971


Chipmunk Tony Xu and his fat shit sidekick Christopher Payne are effing liars. When they cut the baseline pay (a more accurate description than "base pay") for "shorter" trips last summer, they said "longer" trips would pay more. To illustrate this they used a "before and after" chart that allegedly showed the pay changes. Before and after charts are a tool of deception that's popular with gig companies.

The chart was a total lie.

Not only did DD fail to keep their promise of higher pay for longer trips, they CUT the pay for longer trips as well as for shorter ones.

In my market, 6 mile trips never paid less than $4.50. After the pay change, it fell to $4.25, then $4.00, then $3.75, then $3.50, and now I've seen 6-7 mile trips being offered at $3.00.

The govt needs regulate these gig companies immediately.


----------



## lilhuskee (May 28, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K
> View attachment 637971


that"s not even enough for a gallon of Gas.gopher pay


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The govt needs regulate these gig companies immediately.


For real.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> Chipmunk Tony Xu and his fat shit sidekick Christopher Payne are effing liars. When they cut the baseline pay (a more accurate description than "base pay") for "shorter" trips last summer, they said "longer" trips would pay more. To illustrate this they used a "before and after" chart that allegedly showed the pay changes. Before and after charts are a tool of deception that's popular with gig companies.
> 
> The chart was a total lie.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, they changed the game in food delivery industry, they need to take social responsibility for their business, they can’t just unlimited enslaving people who reply on delivery jobs. Lots restaurants don’t hire delivery drivers anymore, because they sub-contracted the job to these companies, and these companies pay shit to the drivers, restaurants used to pay at least $7/hr+$2-3delivery charge+customers tip, this is very good before. Now these MF Tony Xu should result his wife having affair with bigger boss than him like Elon Musk and Bezos. F this Tony Xu


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

elelegido said:


> The Soviet Union hasn't existed for more than 30 years.


Exactly. Theres a very good reason why that is. Lets not try an recreate it here in our country.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> Exactly. Theres a very good reason why that is. Lets not try an recreate it here in our country.


Correct, trying to recreate the Soviet Union would be a bad idea. Why stop at one, though? There are many, many socioeconopolitical structures that should not be recreated. We should play a game and see who can name the most! I'll start!

Communist China
Romania under Vlad the Impaler
Cambodia under Pol Pot
Qaddafi's Libya
Saddam's Iraq
Assad's Syria
The Roman Empire
The British Empire
Germany under the Nazis

So far the score is 9 to 1 in my favour. Your turn!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Whoever accepted that just made $2.75 in 1 hour.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Get out there and drive you ants LOL !!!

$2.00 for the great glory of the mothership !!!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I reject those and get this msg below from dd:


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Low worker pay is Capitalism especially what the Repugs think of it as they are only there to fool the dumb poor and protect the rich from paying taxes.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> Low worker pay is Capitalism especially what the Repugs think of it as they are only there to fool the dumb poor and protect the rich from paying taxes.


Low worker pay is a relative saying. It is determined on an individual basis. I as a 50 yr old independent voter have always done better in every aspect of my life when there was an R as opposed too a D in power. Ive personally have lost thousands of dollars in actual dollars as well as earning potential. This year old administration has hurt my middle income family tremendously. How have you fared?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Those orders are for kids, who don't pay rent.


The people placing these orders are kids who don't know how to tip.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Low worker pay is Capitalism especially what the Repugs think of it as they are only there to fool the dumb poor and protect the rich from paying taxes.


If we take communism to mean that outlined by Karl Marx, it can't be legitimately claimed that low worker pay is a feature of communism, simply because there has never been a true communist country. The USSR, while claiming to be communist, was in reality a dictatorship. Communist doctrine requires that the working class control both the government and the economy, which obviously did not happen there. Lenin may well have been a follower of Marx's ideas, but power corrupts. Once he had obtained power, he quickly converted from communism to dictatorship and immediately started repression and mass killings of the proletariat and upper classes alike.

So, as far as the USSR goes, the question should be, "is low worker pay a feature of dictatorships?", and the answer is yes.

If we look at worker pay during the 80s, when the USSR still existed, it was significantly higher in the US than it was in the USSR, which featured queues for food and waiting lists of several years to purchase even a POS Lada car, which the working class could not afford anyway.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Low worker pay is a relative saying. It is determined on an individual basis. I as a 50 yr old independent voter have always done better in every aspect of my life when there was an R as opposed too a D in power. Ive personally have lost thousands of dollars in actual dollars as well as earning potential. This year old administration has hurt my middle income family tremendously. How have you fared?


You are not independent because you lack common sense, a major part of the inflation is the pandemic and supply chain issues and worker shortages. I'm doing great. Trump would have the same exact economy if he were in power now but FoKKKs would be touting how great it is and how it's not his fault.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Door Dash is an American company that has made its founder rich on the backs of his workers. Whats more American than that

Another American thing is that you have choices, , find a job or start a business, or move. The median price of housing in St Petersburg Fl is $325k which means half of the homes are less than that.

Here is a package of 12 that are for sale at under $70000 each.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Correct, trying to recreate the Soviet Union would be a bad idea. Why stop at one, though? There are many, many socioeconopolitical structures that should not be recreated. We should play a game and see who can name the most! I'll start!
> 
> Communist China
> Romania under Vlad the Impaler
> ...



How do you feel about Greek Democracy,


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Socialism, Capitalism, and Communism, are different economic systems, while Democracy, Monarchy, and Dictatorship are different forms of government

The fact is; each can be either and all can be corrupted


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Door Dash is an American company that has made its founder rich on the backs of his workers. Whats more American than that
> 
> Another American thing is that you have choices, , find a job or start a business, or move. The median price of housing in St Petersburg Fl is $325k which means half of the homes are less than that.
> 
> ...


Those are just the sheds that go behind the 325k homes.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

oldfart said:


> How do you feel about Greek Democracy,


Democracy, Greek or otherwise, does not invoke feeling in me. 

Why do you ask? Is it an emotive subject for you? How do you feel about it?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> You are not independent because you lack common sense, a major part of the inflation is the pandemic and supply chain issues and worker shortages. I'm doing great. Trump would have the same exact economy if he were in power now but FoKKKs would be touting how great it is and how it's not his fault.


Im glad too hear you are doing great. Im doing ok but am.curious how are you being as profitable presently as opposed too 2 years ago? Here in my market gas has gone up over 75% in cost an the amount of requests have decreased. My stocks were worth 42k under Trump they are now worth 32k. I am definitely doing much worse financially under this adminstation. Has nothing too do with common sense an everything too do with governmental decisions that effect us as US citizens.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Low worker pay is a relative saying. It is determined on an individual basis. I as a 50 yr old independent voter have always done better in every aspect of my life when there was an R as opposed too a D in power. Ive personally have lost thousands of dollars in actual dollars as well as earning potential. This year old administration has hurt my middle income family tremendously. How have you fared?



I dont think its Democrats or Republicans that make a difference in how Ive done. Since WWII we have alternated administrations, Neither party has held the presidency more than 12 years. straight. I would argue that that's not long enough to screw things up too bad.

Ive had ups and downs in my work and with my investments and I cant relate either to who was in office at the time. Ive done well in periods of inflation, This last year has not been an exception. 

And in my lifetime, inflation hasnt been a Democrat or Republican thing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Socialism, Capitalism, and Communism, are different economic systems, while Democracy, Monarchy, and Dictatorship are different forms of government
> 
> The fact is; each can be either and all can be corrupted


No, communism is a socioeconopolitical structure. It not simply a form of government - it impacts a country's society (how its people live) and its economy (how its people produce, consume and own) as well as its politics (how they are governed and the laws that govern them) .

A good basic definition of communism is:









Socialism and capitalism are economic models, however there are tight interrelations between economics, politics and society. The capitalist-leaning economics of democratic USA, for example, have never existed under any dictatorship. Personal freedoms, an example measure of society, are influenced by form of government, ranging from high under democracy, to low under dictatorship.

To make things more complicated, pure socialism and capitalism only exist in theory. No country is one or the other - all exist as mixed economies on a spectrum between planned and free-market. The US is a good example as it, too, has aspects of both - social welfare programs and taxation to transfer wealth from the rich to the poor, as well as the freedom to own property and the means of production.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Those are just the sheds that go behind the 325k homes.


People are living in these "sheds" 
The problem is that too many folks that can only afford a $500 house payment insist on the 325K home. If they could be satisfied with a "shed" for a few years, They could save enough to get something better


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I dont think its Democrats or Republicans that make a difference in how Ive done. Since WWII we have alternated administrations, Neither party has held the presidency more than 12 years. straight. I would argue that that's not long enough to screw things up too bad.
> 
> Ive had ups and downs in my work and with my investments and I cant relate either to who was in office at the time. Ive done well in periods of inflation, This last year has not been an exception.
> 
> ...


Thats good for you. Definitely has not been the case for me. When Obama was president and the housing crashed was the hardest 8 years of my 50 on this planet. And he wanted me too pay a healthcare fine on top of all that, being a veteran was my saving grace. I wish that wasnt the case but it is. Democrats have never been good for my American experience.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> People are living in these "sheds"
> The problem is that too many folks that can only afford a $500 house payment insist on the 325K home. If they could be satisfied with a "shed" for a few years, They could save enough to get something better


Right. Houses are going up 80k per year. So just live in a shed and save 100k a year so you can get something better


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Thats good for you. Definitely has not been the case for me. When Obama was president and the housing crashed was the hardest 8 years of my 50 on this planet. And he wanted me too pay a healthcare fine on top of all that, being a veteran was my saving grace. I wish that wasnt the case but it is. Democrats have never been good for my American experience.


Do you think I can let you get away with this crap?

Housing crashed in 2008. Obama was inaugurated in 2009, The crash happened under Bush. The recovery under Obama

The stock market and housing crash of 2008 had its origins in the unprecedented growth of the subprime mortgage market beginning in 1999. when Clinton was president


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> No, communism is a socioeconopolitical structure. It not simply a form of government - it impacts a country's society (how its people live) and its economy (how its people produce, consume and own) as well as its politics (how they are governed and the laws that govern them) .
> 
> A good basic definition of communism is:
> View attachment 639395
> ...


No question, its a lot more complicated than the simplistic picture I painted.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Right. Houses are going up 80k per year. So just live in a shed and save 100k a year so you can get something better


Hey how did you know thats what I was doing?!? Lol

The elitists hate us common folk.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Do you think I can let you get away with this crap?
> 
> Housing crashed in 2008. Obama was inaugurated in 2009, The crash happened under Bush. The recovery under Obama
> 
> The stock market and housing crash of 2008 had its origins in the unprecedented growth of the subprime mortgage market beginning in 1999. when Clinton was president


Thank you for clarifying me. Yeah Bush sucked an Obama was worse. I can say without pause Ive never done financially better than I did the 4 years Trump was Pres.

I just checked my stock portofolio. Start







ed with 30k 3 years ago. Swelled too 42k during the Trump years. This is where its at presently. In one year this new guy has erased all those gains.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Do you think I can let you get away with this crap?
> 
> Housing crashed in 2008. Obama was inaugurated in 2009, The crash happened under Bush. The recovery under Obama
> 
> The stock market and housing crash of 2008 had its origins in the unprecedented growth of the subprime mortgage market beginning in 1999. when Clinton was president


Exactly and the housing crash started in 2006 and gas prices were $4 or more a gallon with Bush Jr the Texas Oil man and Dick Cheney the war hawk who got rich from Haliburton. Obama came in and gas dropped to $2.50. I quit working for a car service in early 2008 I was paying $60 a day on gas alone for an old town car driving 12 hours.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Thank you for clarifying me. Yeah Bush sucked an Obama was worse. I can say without pause Ive never done financially better than I did the 4 years Trump was Pres.
> 
> I just checked my stock portofolio. Start
> View attachment 639542
> ed with 30k 3 years ago. Swelled too 42k during the Trump years. This is where its at presently. In one year this new guy has erased all those gains.


A couple of things

1) *Coincidence is not Causation* Trump didnt cause your stock to go up and Biden didnt cause it to go down. 

2) *You own the wrong stocks *The Dow is up 10% and the S&P 500 was up 30% since Biden took office, Gartner Inc, headquartered in Connecticut has a major presence in Lee County Fl. (my home). Their stock was up 100% in 2021,. I dont think Biden made this happen . any more than he made other stocks to go down


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I wish this wasn't turning into a political party discussion.
But, since you brought it up. 
It didn't just happen on its own when Clinton was President.
He caused it with his horrendous actions, hoping the Dummycrats, Democritters, (that in response to @Lee239) would win the upcoming elections.
And who paid for it in the end? WE DID!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> A couple of things
> 
> 1) *Coincidence is not Causation* Trump didnt cause your stock to go up and Biden didnt cause it to go down.
> 
> 2) *You own the wrong stocks *The Dow is up 10% and the S&P 500 was up 30% since Biden took office, Gartner Inc, headquartered in Connecticut has a major presence in Lee County Fl. (my home). Their stock was up 100% in 2021,. I dont think Biden made this happen . any more than he made other stocks to go down


I'm in Lee too, my avatar is the road that leads to crossing over the Edison Bridge. and Hertz moved to Lee too


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K Well yes, turning to Communism, of course, seems the most appropriate, if not obvious pragmatic next step...afterall, did you know that Putin drove a taxi for a while? Im sure Lenin would have done RS too (if it was around during his days)...
> View attachment 637971


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K
> View attachment 637971


Why are you insulted?

It's nothing personal, just business as usual.

Rise up! Take control! The decline button is your friend.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I really really really did not want to get involved in this conversation.
> However, you left me no choice since you want to only say half truths.
> The truth of the matter is that the 2008 crash was just waiting to happen from the moment Clinton basically BLACKMAILED the banks into giving loans to people that in reality could not afford them. Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac got screwed on this, since they guaranteed the bank loans which in reality meant, the government, which in reality meant, we the tax paying people.
> 
> ...



I withheld nothing. Read my post again



oldfart said:


> Do you think I can let you get away with this crap?
> 
> Housing crashed in 2008. Obama was inaugurated in 2009, The crash happened under Bush. The recovery under Obama
> 
> The stock market and housing crash of 2008 had its origins in the unprecedented growth of the subprime mortgage market beginning in 1999. when Clinton was president



. Although I didnt go into the detail you did, I did make it clear Clinton was president when the whole mess started

The decisions made during the Clinton Administration may have been made, as you say, to make it easier for minorities to buy houses. But it also made it possible for unqualified white people (like me) to buy a new home too. I was a realestate agent during the boom and bust in SW Florida I sold homes to unqualified persons, when a mortgage broker would say to the customer. You have to make $400,000 a year to qualify for this loan. How much do you make? The answer would be $400,000. And without any verification the loan would be approved. 

lots of these no doc loans were approved for unqualified people then the Wall Street bankers bought the loans, “sliced and diced” them, and repackaged them into mortgaged back securities, which were sold to investors

somehow the bankers secured AAA ratings for this junk by Moody and S&P

what HUD did in the Clinton years was to relax underwriting standards for Fannie and Freddie guaranteed loans in certain “mortgaged deprived” areas to encourage home ownership. Bankers took it from there. There was a builder here that would start building a home with a deposit of $1000. And a broker that specialized in selling “ten packs” Before the homes were completed they would sell the contracts to other investors or homeowners for a nice profit. I knew of several small investors (0ne a mail carrier from out of state) that bought (and lost) two, The movie ”the big short” featured a stripper that did five

So Ft Myers and Naples were not mortgage deprived areas, and minorities were not the majority of homebuyers here. So yea, this mess had its genesis in the Clinton years But Wall St took it from there and 10 years later we had a housing crisis

I still want to make the same point, and that is: Presidents and their administrations deserve very little of the credit and very little of the blame for what happens in the overall economy. . And they deserve none of the credit and none of the blame for our individual economic ups and downs 

On an individual basis we have to try and figure out what's happening around us and adjust accordingly. If Im a blacksmith in 1910, do I continue to do what I've always done, or do I learn about the Model T Ford and set aside a portion of my livery stable to repair them. . If I transition from horses to cars, successfully, who gets the credit? If I fail, who gets the blame, I would argue in either case its not the President


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

It’s amazing that so many people in the USA think Socialism/Marxism/Communism would be a good thing. When it comes I don’t think they will like it.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I withheld nothing. Read my post again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do seem to be quite objective in your comments, Even though giving them the desired tint.
But, you say in multiple posts that the President doesn't do anything good or bad to alter your individual economic situation.
I would like to disagree. Clinton CAUSED the worst economic calamity since the GD, This was all on him. It doesn't matter when it exploded. HE DID IT!
It did not START with him. He DID IT!
Biden's actions are not benign either. He knew, or at least the people that were pushing him to make these decisions on the energy front knew, would cause oil to spike. I don't care if it is gouging or not, Much to the happines of all our
"friendly" oil producing nations.
YOU DON'T ROCK THE ENERGY BOAT IN THE MIDDLE OF A PANDEMIC. YOU WAIT TILL ITS OVER!

And just so you don't think I'm a trumpette. I did not vote for Obama, BUT I deeply wanted him to succeed. His legacy, Obamacare, sucked the big wazoo. I don't care how low the premium was. When you have deductibles on those policies up to $12,000, and some being you pay first, who can afford to use them? I won't go any deeper on this.
He also didn't have the guts to take on Big Pharma and the big Healthcare networks.
That would have been a spectacular accomplishment. I won't go into that either. I'm sure you personally understand what I am talking about. Trump at least began talking the talk, and they took care of his ass.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> You do seem to be quite objective in your comments, Even though giving them the desired tint.
> But, you say in multiple posts that the President doesn't do anything good or bad to alter your individual economic situation.
> I would like to disagree. Clinton CAUSED the worst economic calamity since the GD, This was all on him. It doesn't matter when it exploded. HE DID IT!
> It did not START with him. He DID IT!
> ...


Clinton may have caused the housing crisis, and as a result a lot of folks, including me lost a ton ...(I slept on the floor of a house in foreclosure for 3 months (with the permission of the guy that owned it) after my own home was foreclosed) But a lot of other folks made money . buying short sales and foreclosures. 

Same Presidents, same crisis, but some made money and some lost. My point is, and Ill say it differently this time Our individual success is determined by how we react to, and take advantage of the situations we find ourselves in. not by the situation itself, or those that caused it


Obama care did and does indeed suck. Obama was negotiating with himself trying to win the votes of republicans who would never vote for anything that would recognize health care as a right


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K
> View attachment 637971


With fares like this...Communism would be the way to go!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> It’s amazing that so many people in the USA think Socialism/Marxism/Communism would be a good thing. When it comes I don’t think they will like it.


Similar to the driver's that think being a part-time, minimum wage employee, scheduled for the midnight 'til 4 am shift, are gonna complain.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Extremely insulting, abusing,harassing and enslaving force compares to a city where the median condos price at $520K
> View attachment 637971


$2.75 would NOT even pay for the gasoline to create the heat in my car and be idling the car while I am waiting between requests. This is truly a sad state of affairs if any one accepted this. Since DD offers the tip information upfront, this cheapo pax who didn't tip should just starve!!!


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

elelegido said:


> The Soviet Union hasn't existed for more than 30 years.


30+ years ago it was probably worth it do ,a $2 del


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> This is not a 3rd world country. Dont accept..


 Not yet - Biden is getting us there though


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Get out there and drive you ants LOL !!!
> 
> $2.00 for the great glory of the mothership !!!
> 
> View attachment 639050


is that like an uber firetruck we will be able to drive and get paid per fire in a Biden communist ameriaca ?


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Do you think I can let you get away with this crap?
> 
> Housing crashed in 2008. Obama was inaugurated in 2009, The crash happened under Bush. The recovery under Obama
> 
> The stock market and housing crash of 2008 had its origins in the unprecedented growth of the subprime mortgage market beginning in 1999. when Clinton was president


oll the fed did under Obozo is print a ton of mony and hid it ... under BS "Quanbitative easing - which is in part why we have infaltion today - you can only hide trillions of dollars for so long - reserch mark skid more and the missing trillions hes a briallinat ecomics teacher - MSU scholars find $21 trillion in unauthorized government spending; Defense Department to conduct first-ever audit


----------

